# Cell phone coverage in Breckenridge & surrounding cities.



## Islandsnow

Hey guys,

Total noob here, did some searching and was surprised that nobody has asked....anyway..I was curious how well T-Mobile coverage was in Colorado overall, before planning any travels. I used to work with Verizon Wireless last year and did a lot of researching at the time, it seems they have pretty good coverage after talking to a few customers that lived there... My current service is through T-Mobile and wanted to know your experiences. Also is there coverage while you are on the mountain?

I'm also setting up a poll just to survey what everyone else has. If you live outside of CO feel free to share your experience with your coverage around the mountain.

Thanks Guys. 

-Nick


----------



## BurtonAvenger

T mobile generally sucks up here depending on which peak you're on. If you get in the valley between 8 and 9 forget it, same thing with being out in Mustang Bowl on 10. In town you're fine until you get out into Blue River area then it's nonexistent. Keystone you'll not get service at Mountain House base, but by the 3rd lift tower on Peru it starts to come back in, River Run you're fine. Backside of Keystone it's a no go. A basin no one gets service unless you're at the top of Pali. Copper you pretty much get full coverage unless in the backside. Loveland you lose it at the base area but even going up a few towers on chair 1 it comes in. Summit Cove you get jack shit, Silverthorne, Dillon, Frisco you're fine.


----------



## killclimbz

Verizon definitely has the best coverage around there. AT&T (what I have) is generally ok, but you get much off of the main corridors and forget it. Not sure about Sprint. T-Mobile as BA said is not great.


----------



## Tarzanman

I have T-mobile and didn't notice any issues. I did the bulk of my riding on Peak 8 and Peak 9


----------



## burritosandsnow

Im in slc but just posted cause you said anyone .. we had sprint but coverage was terrible even in hilly sections of town. A friend I ride with has tmobile and gets fine coverage in town but none inside the canyons but does get a signal again once we get to the peaks where resorts are.I have Verizon and get great coverage all over the place even in the canyons not just on the peaks


----------



## Guest

I'm in Canada and I have Telus


----------



## linvillegorge

Of all the major carriers (Verizon, AT&T, Sprint, and T-Mobile), T-Mobile has the worst coverage in CO. With that said, Summit County is pretty well covered. Anytime you're in the mountains there are going to be some areas that struggle, there's just no way around it. But, with Summit County being a major tourist destination, the carriers do a pretty good job of keeping those tourist areas well covered.


----------



## earl_je

AT&T doesn't seem to have problems in Summit county. Don't hardly use my phone when I'm up in the mountains though so I'm not sure. Haven't missed a call/text whenever I'm up so it's probably just fine.


----------



## Islandsnow

Good to know. I think I will be spending most of my time in Silverthorne too. Since I'm out contract with t-mobile think I may just switch over to verizon. From looking and comparing coverage maps, I'm gonna assume its not too accurate and spotty is expected with any carrier.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Up here Verizon has the best coverage. AT&T sucks on busy weekends cause everyone is just draining the G3.


----------



## AWNOW

Verizon for sure


----------



## Guest

AT&T has been so worthless this year that I plan to raise hell to get out of my contract this week. I live in Denver metro area and drive up almost every weekend to ride. Last year I had no problems with AT&T and would have told you they were good, but this year it takes dozens of tries to make 1 call or send 1 text when in Breck and I don't receive hardly any of the calls or texts that friends/family are sending my way. I kept waiting for AT&T to fix the problem, but here we are heading into February with no improvement whatsoever. I have been doing an informal pole all season of people I see using their phones and all fellow AT&T customers I have met say their service in Breck is worthless; Verizon customers have been the happiest with the quality of their service both in town and on the slopes. Hence, I am switching to Verizon this week. Hope this helps...


----------



## Tarzanman

I have T-mobile. I had coverage everywhere I went on my recent trip to Breckenridge (mostly around town and the mountains). The 3G in town was very fast and I used tethering to supply wifi to everyone staying in the cottage we rented. There were some areas on the hills that I only had EDGE, though.


----------

